# Superpoints



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Superpoints reminds me of another one mentioned in here, Swagbucks, do some simple things, earn some points, slowly amass them for some gift card or whatnot. It seems to have less ways to earn points than Swagbucks, though they both have an offer wall that has some exact same components. 

Make sure to fill out info on there, so you are at least a basic member. I had joined in October and never filled out anything, so was getting only 5 clicks on their super lucky button instead of 25 as a basic member. They also have an email that comes every day, and you click it and get some points. 

I didn't really pay attention to superpoints much because joined ChaCha a little afterwards and up to 850 dollars on that. 
But I just traded in my 1000 points for 10 dollars paypal, so now I know it is legit. So if any others aren't on there, let me know and can invite you.


----------

